# Skunk Group Shots.. The Gang Run Riot.., yeah, as normal, pics pics and more... pics



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

more pics!!!

well, for the last 3-4 weeks i have merged some of the skunks into one "pack" 

originally i had snuff and teyah together, both girls. Holly and Elsie lived with each other sometimes.. according to how well their injuries were healing at the time. & Mars, the boy, lived solo, or sometimes with Elsie.. 

Pro, as you know, runs solo.. he did run with Mars and Elsie at one time.. but attacked Elsie so badly she nearly lost her eye.. this was at about 3-4 months of age. 

Dom, runs solo at the moment, as he has only been here 2 weeks!

so i merged holly, elsie, mars, snuff and teyah.. into one room.. the skunk room of doom lol 

after emma went on saturday, i thought it was about time i got some more pics of the nutters.. so here we are, photo overload as ever!

to start off then, this is Elsie.. or actually LC - LittleChoc.. i am calling her a choc swirl..

please escuse the state of the floor, i had hoovered about an hour before.. not that you would know it!











this is her and Mars.. mars i am also, at the moment, calling a choc swirl, but he is clearly different to elsie.. 










you can see elsies bad eye on the above shot..

elsie, mars and holly










teyah - peeping round the door.. is still the shyest of them all, but has come on so much since i got her back in march. the metal grid forms the side of Pro's pen, the top is left open whilst the others are not about, and he comes and goes as he wishes.. he gets up, comes downstairs to say hi, has a poo, and goes back upstairs to bed, very sweet! holly is the one climbing up, and elsie is the one in mid air to the right!










teyah - again in typical teyah pose... peeping round the corner..head on one side, one front paw raised.. elsie.. doing her skip round in circles and mars.. wondering why he is in the way again










same, but snuff, the albino, has joined the fray..










mars - being nosy, he is the least cuddly apart from Teyah.. a real lad he is



















much darker than elsie










but so pretty with it!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

holly elsie and mars - the three amigos lol










holly was determined to get up with pro! teyah wants to come out and play too.. but is still a bit wary!










snuff and teyah










snuff, teyah, mars, elsie










a few shots of teyah.. being teyah..





































Elsie and teyah - had to lighten this pic, so it looks a bit naff.. shame










Teyah, snuff, holly, elsie


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

and now some to prove that rory does like them really!



















even snuff... who he swears blind hates him...



















and now for feed time.. they are all terribly well behavied!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

so, hope you have enjoyed the latest bunch on snaps from my gang over here! no doubt they will not be the last!

thanks for looking!

Nerys


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

they are stunning


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Aww they look sooo cuddly!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

never get tired of skunk pics i really will need deep pockets to visit!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

bosshogg said:


> never get tired of skunk pics i really will need deep pockets to visit!


with the amount of weight they are cramming on for the winter sleepies.. you would not only need deep pockets... but wide re-inforced ones too!

N


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

aww so cute i like snuff:flrt:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Aww bless - they are a right bunch of nutters - all you see is little stripey blurs zoming past you hehe

am sure there is a little fce missing there though  

Was great seeing the gang in thier full pack too - I am soo in love with Mars lol He don't half look like a smoke/charcoal swirl and he has the hugesttttt fluffly tail ever hehe


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol, well Ichi is now enjoying some natty furnishings in her new home, and being spoilt rotten eh! lol

and Pro and Dom are not featured here either!

N


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

all i can say is wow :mf_dribble: until coming on here i did not even know they were owned in this ountry i find then absoloutley facinating and stunning and i am just in love and want to learn about them and their behaviour, other than the mischief they can get into please huni if its not too much trouble can you point me to a web resource on them, i would google but prefer a recommended site first then i will broaden my research from there please....oh is there somewhere where you can get hands on contact with them in the nortwest area?? i just wanna see these all up close like!!!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

lilworm said:


> all i can say is wow :mf_dribble: until coming on here i did not even know they were owned in this ountry i find then absoloutley facinating and stunning and i am just in love and want to learn about them and their behaviour, other than the mischief they can get into please huni if its not too much trouble can you point me to a web resource on them, i would google but prefer a recommended site first then i will broaden my research from there please....oh is there somewhere where you can get hands on contact with them in the nortwest area?? i just wanna see these all up close like!!!


Skunk Haven


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

mmm northwest.. are you anywhere near liverpool?

i'm about 35 mins from peterborough, if you are ever in the area 

N


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Gorgeous photos Nerys!  Loved them all!

On the subject of colour, looking at the photo of Mars and LC together. They are definitely a different shade of brown. If they were cats, I would identify Mars as a chocolate and LC as a cinnamon. 

No idea what colours skunks come in, but if they have the cinnamon gene in skunks, then that's what I would say LC is.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

just love your pics
linda


----------



## Reptile-jon (Mar 26, 2007)

they are so cool, still really want one! just to close to xmas for spending so much :-( might have to get a loan


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i am biased, but i think everyone should have a skunk lol..

and.. well, we do still have two on the books... one is on hold pending deposit coming through though.... 

N


----------



## Reptile-jon (Mar 26, 2007)

i couldn't pay that much outright, mrs would go nuts at me


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Last time I saw you you only had the one skunk, now you have loads, no wonder no body can buy any you have had them all to yourself.:shock:8)


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow. They are just gorgeous :notworthy: I used to think you only got black and white skunks 8)


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

aww thanks for the link saved the site to fav's, I am about hour and a half from liverpool, nerys and i will take you up on that if i am ever near your way thankyou :2thumb: they are just stunning


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

awwww...

I want a standard b/w one... or a b/w swirl...

Don't know yet.. just depends on what comes up at a price i can afford, when i have the money!! 

Sami


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

nerys posse! great shots!!:no1:


----------



## hanhan (Aug 18, 2006)

aw they are just too cool for school!!:notworthy:

I want Teyah...she is just sooooo sweet peeking around the corner, I just want to give her a big cuddle!!lol

han


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Mmmm natty furnishings like this by any chance 










She is settling a treat hun - will get osme pics of her up asap just want her ot settle in properly beforeI go bonkers with the camera hehe


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

fazer600sy said:


> Last time I saw you you only had the one skunk, now you have loads, no wonder no body can buy any you have had them all to yourself.:shock:8)


lol not quite.. i know of at least 70-100 skunks sold in the uk this year alone...

so much for those who think they are "rare" pets lol..

tbh, i was only going to keep an extra pair.. giving me a 1.3 .. but then.. well you all know Pro and Holly's stories.. how could i let them go after what they had been through? Pro comes to his name, lets himself in and out of his pen, wakes up, comes downstairs for a smooch, and then when he is tired, goes back upstairs and into his pen for a kip.. Rory found him asleep on the sofa this morning, sharing a room with 2 dogs a cat and 2 kittens.. and holly, well that little madam is so bomb proof and bonded, she rides on my shoulders when i take the dogs for a walk, travels loose in the car, she makes a nest behind my seat and comes out when the car stops..

i would find it so hard to *sell* them, they are worth more than money to me.. so here they be, and here they will stay.. eating me out of house and home, producing more crap than a baby elephant.. causing no end of angst and stress at times.. 

life with skunks is not all easy.. but it is all worthwhile!

(and they are better than the :censor: ferrets who got out last night, and into the :censor: gerbil colony.. how exactly _do_ you get two :censor::censor: ferrets out of a roof cavity.. as in between the tiles and the roof lining ??? blasted things! :cussing


----------



## Amber-uk (Nov 11, 2007)

omg they are soo cute, I want one although my parents might not think its such a good idea 

I'm hoping to get a wallaby soon, when I can afford one and find one for sale, as i havent seen any yet for sale.


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

wow they are GORGEOUS!!!!! :flrt: are they hard to keep? i dont really know much about skunks!!! lol!!!!


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

Look, an arctic fox!


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

So Nerys How Manys That Now?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

7 at the moment kylie, you really should come up sometime!

wallabies.. if you fill in the enquires form on TSKA, we can keep you up to date on availability, we did have some on the lists earlier this year 

nicci.. hard to keep..
Mmm.. in my eyes? no not really.. some people might disagree :lol2:

they can be hard work at times.. when they are refusing to use the litter tray, when they are digging up the carpet, when they are causing total mayhem, when they are getting through more vegetables daily than our entire village eat all summer.. they are very independently minded, and smart with it too

skunks have even been known to plot "revenge" attacks on humans who have upset them.. one guy apparently punished a skunk for a mishap round the house.. they normally leave their bedroom door shut, but several weeks AFTER the skunk had been told off, they forget and left it open.. next time they went in there, the skunk had got up onto the bed, and left a pile of poo on the guys pillow.. didn't touch his ladies side of the bed, just crapped on the guys side! they have good memories skunks!

N


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Nerys is right, 

They are not particularily hard to keep per say, but if someone is going to have one or get one, then l would seriously say think about it first.

Most def not an impulse buy.

They do eat for the UK, they have unbelievable appetities, they crap for the UK as well, and l still have the annoyance with me of being one of those people who like litter trays to be used if they are there.

And in reality many of them do use them, once maybe twice before they decide to pull the litter tray away and decorate the floor another way.

7 is a nightmare, luckily that is broken into a 1.4 and 2.0 in seperate locations.

The new addition Dom is currently in the office with me, at present and thankfully in a large indoor pet cage, asleep or more to the point, disguised as a pink ghost in his bed sheet getting comfy again.

When out he has learnt to nip my ankles if he wants attention!!

Are they everyones cup of tea?

Mm, well that is an interesting point, if you like cats or dogs then probably yes, for skunks carry similiar qualities that both the latter carry, but with another unique streak.

If you dont like cats and dogs, l would see how you fit in with a skunk, for they might be the ideal pet anyway.

But are they everybodies ideal companion, maybe not, but they are loving in the same way as a dog and cat are, if not slightly more. They have a lot to give if allowed to give it, but if you are not 100% patient or tolerant of things then perhaps not for you.

If you can not stand the fact that there may be the odd dilemna or a twelve then don't do it. I fear they change your life forever. For me, the two best things that have happened in my life are either living here now or are not far short of it, so skunks can not be that bad, l guess, lol.

Rory


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

wow they sound like amazing creatures!!!! i dont think i cud keep one but wud love to meet someone who keeps them and meet their skunks!!! :2thumb:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I agree totally with Nerys and Rory abot thembeing one of the most rewarding and amazing little things ever.

I had pondered for soooo long over getting a skunk as a family animal. Getting rid of everything else and giving 100% of everything to a litle one was the aim and it has taken me a lot of time and soul searching to get here now.

I have picked and digested half of Nerys' brain over the last few months, have spent so many hours on the phone to various vets and the insurance company and sourcing a local supplier for veg and stuff.

Ichi has only been here for a few dyas so far but she is so loving nad cuddly - she is stompy and has her moments where she wants to be left alone of course but for the most part this far in she isa gem.

I was also lucky enough to be ablet o turn to Nerys and Rory to find a skunk that was well adjusted to human living, as calm as could possibly be the case and that would be suited well to living wiht a family with kids - that is the single most important thing for me to find someone you can trust to put our families safety first. I could have ended up with a nippy, bitey little onewho wasn't suited to kids - thankfully Nerys nad Rory found us he perfect little girl 

Nicci - you are only about an hour or so from me so if you are ever passing this way, feel free to drop in for a brew and to meet Kalichiyaw


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

Nerys said:


> 7 at the moment kylie, you really should come up sometime!
> 
> 
> N


 
I really would love too! perhaps after crimbo before the wedding in april i know i would love your house i wont wanna leave!!

: victory:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I have to agree with Nerys and Rory, they are easy to keep. once you have it cemented in your mind, their dietary requirements. let me tell you a humorous tale of a recent visit from my mother.... she looks in the fridge and says 

'hmm..... very healthy david? better take you to mcdonalds and feed you up'.

seriously?! do u really think any of that veg was for my consumption?

you see! skunks.... the pet that just keeps on giving. :lol2:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Also my girl has a habit of beating up my lakeland terrier. its quite funny to watch this little ball of fluff chase her around the house.


----------



## bigsky (Nov 21, 2007)

Id love a skunk, but as i can go to daves whenever im in luton and play with his i dont really need to get one :2thumb:.

Youre guys look great fun nerys, its funny enough playing with one let alone a whole room full.

Dave ill stick my head in tomorow when im down.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> I have to agree with Nerys and Rory, they are easy to keep. once you have it cemented in your mind, their dietary requirements. let me tell you a humorous tale of a recent visit from my mother.... she looks in the fridge and says
> 
> 'hmm..... very healthy david? better take you to mcdonalds and feed you up'.
> 
> ...


Hah! My boy actually has his own fridge. People always look impressed til the spot the big stainless steel one in the corner full of junk!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

PendleHog said:


> Hah! My boy actually has his own fridge. People always look impressed til the spot the big stainless steel one in the corner full of junk!


=o
And I get moaned at for taking up too much space at the bottom of the freezer.


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

awww theyve made me late of work but how cute :flrt:

i love the story about good memory skunk crapping on the guys pillow PMSL 

they look brilliant nerys a real credit to your knowledge and good keeper skills :2thumb:


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice I'll show the pictures to the boy tomorrow, he'll go mental :crazy:


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

hey Nerys! long time no speak, havnt been on here in ages, did u ever get round to doing the skunk websites? would love to see it. ur guys look very healthy, congrats, its my babies 4th brithday cuming cum, got a wikid pic of her in the forest, was wel impressed with my mates camera


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

*grins*

neat pic yus, i've not had my guys outdoors that much, maybe i will have to set up something for them lol, yours does look good there 

how have you been anyway ? well i hope?


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

very good thank u. u should take them to a forest, essence absolutly loved it, went mental diggin and investigating...bless her. got sum great pics of her..............o and love the meerkats btw...very brave, i dont go near them anymore, got a horrible bite off one of ours bout year ago, little sh*t


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

WOW they are awesome:no1:


----------

